# Mystery Track Frame



## nycet3 (Dec 8, 2017)

i have been trying to ID this frame for about two years. Driving me nuts. Picked it up in Toronto.
I've done all sorts of searches on the serial number. Nothing. Thought I saw the same frame on a British webpage, but the link went dead.

Any help identifying this would be greatly alleviate my mental suffering. Considering repairing/building. Would be good to know what it is.

Thanks a lot,
Joe


----------



## juvela (Dec 10, 2017)

-----

Thanks very much for sharing this interesting mystery with the forum.

Agree it looks British.

Did it come to you without a fork?

Not sure intended application "track."

-----


----------



## harpon (Dec 10, 2017)

The bottom bracket thread should tell you something if you match up both sides- personally I think it looks sorta German or Slavic.  Wouldn't be surprised if it has swiss threads either.


----------



## sam (Dec 12, 2017)

Not a track frame as it's drilled for fenders. More likely a path racer. Fishmouth lugs would indicate it to be 30s (I think that's when this was started)


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. 

The frame came to me without forks.

With regards to the bottom bracket, I was able to thread Raleigh cups. That's what led me to believe British, but could easily be wrong. Not sure if bb filler cap lends any clues.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 20, 2017)

sam said:


> Not a track frame as it's drilled for fenders. More likely a path racer. Fishmouth lugs would indicate it to be 30s (I think that's when this was started)




Sorry, but I'm not seeing where the frame is drilled for fenders.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 20, 2017)

nycet3 said:


> Sorry, but I'm not seeing where the frame is drilled for fenders.




Got it. Inside the seat stays.
I'll take a close look at those. I thought they were weep holes.


----------



## sam (Dec 21, 2017)

nycet3 said:


> Sorry, but I'm not seeing where the frame is drilled for fenders.



6th photo from the top shows the bottom stays cross brae---it's drilled for a finder


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 21, 2017)

sam said:


> 6th photo from the top shows the bottom stays cross brae---it's drilled for a finder




Good eyes.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 21, 2017)

chainstay bridge


----------

